# Swift Bolero 600EK. Where is the leisure battery charger.



## ianwoods (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello all, I am having problems with one of the Nordelettronica components in our Swift Bolero 600 and dont know where to find the leisure battery charger.

The van has a ControlPanel NE183-M8 above the door
A Switchbox MCU-C in the wardrobe and alongside it a double bank of fuses labelled NE184R2.

I understand that the Charger is not part of the MCU -C so where is it?

many thanks.
Ian


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

We don't have the same model, but I think you will find the charger is behind the fuses etc at the bottom of the wardrobe. On ours I had to take the floor of the wardrobe out to access the electrics and seem to remember the charger was also there.

Hope that helps a bit. By the way have you contacted Swift, they were quite supportive when we had a problem with the Nordelettronica system.

Gary.


----------



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

*Bolero battery charger*

Hi we have a Bolero EW.
And the battery charger is in the near side bed locker.
A company called applejack electronics are very helpful with all the Nord units both advice and repairs 
Hope this helps.
Bill.


----------



## ianwoods (Nov 4, 2012)

*Nordelettronica fault*

Thankyou all for the info. I am to look behind the fuse box panel tomorrow to remove it and to seek the charger.
Apuljack suggest fault that I have is with the NE184 R2 Fuseboard and it can be fixed around £73 - so I now have to make a claim thro the warranty provider.


----------

